# nuts in my noe



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

what a freaking hangover i had today. add in the fact it wasnt windy, it was sunny, and i planned on going fishing today, i wasnt looking forward to casting a whole heck of a lot. so my buddy called me up at 8am, left a voicemail, i ignored it. MATT texted me looking to grab some food beofre lunchtime, i was still about to vomit. again my buddy called around 11am, this time i answered it and he gave me the nearshore report, top to bottom, gheenoe friendly waters. so i hook the boat up and kinda throw up in my mouth, i know i am NOT going to be a good diver today. i toss in two offshore rods, my two inshore rods, and my lobster gear(non-scuba) just incase...

get to fort pierce, buy some sibikis and prerigged kingfish hooks(i know the are way too expensive, but i wouldnt have been able to tie my shoes at that time of day. grab some hooks and clear the inlet solo.

i decide to catch bait and troll/ nap most of the afternoon. go out to 10a and bait was around. not super easy, but not hard to get at all.

run east 1 mile and start all my rigging. offshore solo aint to easy.

mess around with a bonita, he gets my hangover gone, and its time to really fish. get another bonita at 45', but this one has a brown turd following him near the boat. so hear i am, one line is hooked up in the bonita, the other is in the boat, and theres a cobia chewing at my prop wondering when dinner is. 10 minutes latter i feed him on a light gloomis. with the bonita still in the water. Chaos is best how to describe all of this. anyway, after stumbling around, criss-crossing lines and nearly falling in the drink twice, i bring up the cobe that was 30". FML
cut the line of the bonita and i pick up to get in 60'


make it out to 60' which was about 4 miles east of the cobe spot, put back two baits and the line starts SCREAMING.
i look back see a splash, but didnt make out the fish. line goes numb. reel in a beat up greenie, examine it, and the other rod is getting peeled of line. this fish jumps also, and its a dolphin. land it, stoked. barely 20 inches but it will eat the same.

circle around that area and get another. this one is very well hooked so i leave her in the water, about 15ft below the boat. sure nuff, about 30 peanuts find their friend. i proceeded to toss out chunks of livebait and landed about 7-8 schoolie dolphin before the vanished. everyone of them jumped multiple times, it was a very fun and chaotic time. blood is everywhere on my boat, but theres a storm coming, so hopefully itll be gone in the am.








this was the solo peanut, i had time to take a few pics, but didnt want to get too far away from were i caught this one.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

great report and nice fish


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes the bite comes when we least deserve it and don't expect it. Way to "man up" .. glad to see you get rewarded!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

i wanna go offshore in a gheenoe!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> i wanna go offshore in a gheenoe!


I do not! It frightens me to just read about others doing it! 
Really nice catch!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

had a little help saturday and we got three keepers, caught 10, and even jumped in the water with 30 peanuts. fun time saturday, but two storms, one from the south and one from the north forced us to leave premature. sunday, we went a bit deeper in hopes of finding some gaffer dolphin, but winded up with a missed oppurtunity (my fault) when a 20#er started jumping. came in with 4 kingfish. also had a free jumping sail within 50' of the bow, but he wouldnt eat either. today we caught over a dozen kingfish, and called it a day out of boredom from catching kings.(youre only allowed to keep 2/person.

detailed reports with pics to follow for each day


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

you win a doing more with less award


----------

